# Farbig Abwedeln



## RalfHeinz (8. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab in einem Tut was von farbig abwedeln gelesen.
Was ist damit gemeint. Abwedeln heißt doch eigendlich nur aufhellen oder ?


----------



## extracuriosity (8. April 2004)

Es gibt einen Ebenenmodus der *Farbig abwedeln* heisst. Findest du im Ebenenmenue da, wo sonst *Normal* steht.


----------

